# Taping ears



## elisabeth (May 29, 2004)

My pup has floppy ears and I've read somewhere that it's possible to tape them in order to make them stand up. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

My little Chihuahua is 8 weeks old and his ears are starting to perk up a bit (aren't standing up all the way yet) I almost wish they wouldn't - he looks so cute with floppy ears!  

Anyway, how old is your puppy? Some take a long time to develop pointy ears - I've heard up to a year. I'm not really sure what is involved with "taping" ears but I'm sure someone else can help you.

Anna


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi, islandbabies sent me this link. I tried it on Mr. Peepers and decided to take them off and whatever happens to his ears happens. He got them off, at first, pretty easily. You need to use some tape that adheres well to the ear. Good Luck!! :wave: 

http://groups.msn.com/ChinutChihuahuas/tipsandhints.msnw


----------



## elisabeth (May 29, 2004)

Thanx!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

It took Zeus about 6 months for his ears to both stand straight.


----------

